# Can I use TV from Australia here?



## CathHK (May 22, 2013)

I brought over my Panasonic HD tv from Australia. There is a tv belonging to the owner that works in the apartment. My own tv however can't receive any signal when plugged to the same cable tv point.

I have been advised that if I subscribe to NowTV, they should be able to fix the problem. Is that right or do I have to fix the issue myself first? The tv is about 6 years old.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

CathHK said:


> I brought over my Panasonic HD tv from Australia. There is a tv belonging to the owner that works in the apartment. My own tv however can't receive any signal when plugged to the same cable tv point.
> 
> I have been advised that if I subscribe to NowTV, they should be able to fix the problem. Is that right or do I have to fix the issue myself first? The tv is about 6 years old.


Now TV is a broadband tv service with the usual mix of pay and free channels. You WILL have to pay a monthly charge the service. HK terrestial channels are quite limited(only 2 free to air english channels ATV &TVB Pearl)

A word of caution about Now TV pay channels. You can subscribe through the remote, but you cannot cancel it until the subscription period is up.


----------



## CathHK (May 22, 2013)

dunmovin said:


> Now TV is a broadband tv service with the usual mix of pay and free channels. You WILL have to pay a monthly charge the service. HK terrestial channels are quite limited(only 2 free to air english channels ATV &TVB Pearl)
> 
> A word of caution about Now TV pay channels. You can subscribe through the remote, but you cannot cancel it until the subscription period is up.



Will I be able to use my TV though?


----------

